

How To Build A $30M Startup Without Spending Any Of Your Own Money - akavlie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/04/23/how-to-make-30m-without-spending-any-of-your-money-in-your-spare-time/

======
shonuff
For Step 5 - let's not forget Nick D'Aloisios favorite tactic of spamming
reporters.

[http://gizmodo.com/5830076/how-i-made-a-15+year+old-app-
deve...](http://gizmodo.com/5830076/how-i-made-a-15+year+old-app-developer-
cry)

~~~
drakaal
Author makes reference to that at the end with "tips" "Lie."

~~~
shonuff
Ah, I see it now. “I try to maintain a level of humbleness” HAHAH - yeah
right.

------
byeworld
I hate it when I hear people who have probably never coded in their lives,
saying how easy it is to build something. From the outside everything seems
like a piece of cake, but software engineering is more than that. It takes
time, concentration, dedication and creativity.

~~~
billirvine
> I hate it when I hear people who have probably never coded

> in their lives, saying how easy it is to build something...

I believe, in this case, the author was using a rather effective technique
typically called "sarcasm."

------
jkuria
One thing they forgot to add: Be 15 years old so that it makes a good
sensationalist medoa story. A 40 year old doing this wouldn't get anywhere
even if he lined up the Ocean's Eleven cast on his board! Terrible article by
the way.

~~~
drakaal
Wavii did. Same $30m as Summly got. Sure age helped with press, but that isn't
to say that you couldn't do the same thing at 40. Especially if you are buying
PR.

------
jbg4
It's a decent looking road map to a start-up summary business/app even if it
doesn't sell to one of the big fish for $30M.

------
socialjulio
Best part of the article: Step 5. Get press. With your funding, buy off a few
reporters to talk about your app. (Actually, just kidding. This is unethical
to most journalists and will only probably work with TechCrunch.)

~~~
shonuff
Aye, that was my favorite too.

------
micheleg
Ha, makes sense.

~~~
drakaal
We laugh that Nick got "lucky" but really this is the Bill Gates story. Find
something that does something cool. Put some lip stick on it, sell it to
someone big.

This isn't such a far fetched idea.

Whether you could do it a second time is harder to say.

While I know this is meant to sarcastic I think it is actually not far
fetched.

------
zinssmeister
worst forbes article ever.

